
Why Does 8chan Exist at All? - simonebrunozzi
https://medium.com/@DaleBeran/why-does-8chan-exist-at-all-33a8942dbeb2
======
charlesism
It’s not a convincing argument to say a society shouldn’t fight unwanted
behavior unless it can be completely eradicated. That’s akin to saying there’s
no point advertising a product unless it results in 100% of the public buying
it. If 80% of 8chan users “just go elsewhere” that could literally save a few
lives.

